# Bummer...my Pendulum is warped.



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey guys,
Just starting on the Pendulum. Having a problem. I have glued the 4 sides of the base together, and then glued the top platform onto it. I used Bob Smith's gap filler because I needed a strong bond. I had it all nice and neatly C-clamped down to a glass table top...perfectly smooth, so that it would sit perfectly flat. Looked great last night, perfectly squared up.....no warpage.....so I thought, great, when I get home tomorrow night and unclamp, it will be perfect. It still was clamped flat to the table when I got in tonight. I unclamped it. To my surprise, it doesn't sit flat on the glass, with the clamps off. There's a warp to it. One of the uprights is pulling the warp. Not sure what to do. If I could somehow glue something under the base to brace it, hold it, crazy-glue it another night clamped down flat.......I hate when I open a model and a couple long flat parts are warped.

Thoughts?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Glue some thick basswood inside or glue the pendulum to a base... It needs something under it anyway to go with the Hanging Cage and Pain Parlor.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

You're right. I thought about it lastnight. I need a piece of plexi or glass that runs about 1/4" around it's base perimeter; that's about 1/4" thick. If I glue it down it sits perfect.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Its possible the the weight of the clamps forced it to dry in an unlevel manner. I try and use tape (masking) when the parts are relatively snug to begin with. Or, could have been a warped "dud" that only appeared level BECAUSE of the clamps. Who knows...


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

It's pretty warped. It's the 2 bottom side pieces. 
What really sucks is that even after I firmly glue the base down to something flat, the two pieces coming upright off of it are also warped. They both have a slight twist to them as they go up. Next, I have to find a way to secure them. I haven't worked on a dud like this in many years. Oh well, it's going to be a challenge.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Funny, my mom said the Pendulum was warped back in 1971 !


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I was sort of scared to open this thread when I saw the title :freak:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Funny, my mom said the Pendulum was warped back in 1971 !


I remember the upper side piece being a bit warped from when I was a youngin' , but the bottom seemed O.K. :freak:

I'm guessing after building all of the Monster Scenes that I was a bit warped as well :wave::tongue:.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

You're not a monster model builder if you're not warped.
"Warped" seems to be our stigma.

P.S. - Hunch, are you the same Hunch that sold me my "Hunchback" nameplate on the old Polar Lights BBS, well, almost 10 years back? I don't remember my name on that forum (it's been ages). Would you be the same Hunch?
If so, much obliged for that nameplate! It was broken when it arrived, but hey, I'm a modeler, so I glued it back together.
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/hunchback.html


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Should have told me Rat, I would have sent you out a new one. I'm also the same Hunch who sculpted and produced the Hunch backdrop (looks like the Aurora art), Dr Deadlys Den, The Parts Pit and the Iron Maiden.
James


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Hunch said:


> Should have told me Rat, I would have sent you out a new one. I'm also the same Hunch who sculpted and produced the Hunch backdrop (looks like the Aurora art), Dr Deadlys Den, The Parts Pit and the Iron Maiden.
> James


It is you! Very cool.
Your sculpting blows me away. I was never good at hands on 3D (sculpted) art.
I have visited the Parts Pit before. Great site for add-ons. And that's also very cool how the McFarlane figures are to scale with your dungeon. I was very big into the old-skool McFarlane merchandise.
Thanks again for that nameplate. It worked out fine.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

UPDATE:
I have glued the Pendulum base to a piece of glass that extends about a 1/4" out all the way around the base. I used Bob Smith's Thick Gap Filler to do the job, and was blown away how quick glass and styrene bond. It took mere seconds. I have never seen anything glue that fast, ever. The Pendulum is no longer sitting warped. It's nice and flat now. The uprights coming off the base are a tad warped, but I have test-fitted the entire model, and all is good when fully-assembled. Thanks for all the suggestions. This place is always a big help!
:thumbsup:


----------

